# 40 mile Bottom  8/21



## SouthGa. (Aug 25, 2010)

Water temp was 86/87 degrees plenty of bait at R-5, found new ledge and it was on. Also caught a few nice beeliners and some big seabass. Hooked into a few big grouper that we never turned. Two biggest grouper were in the 20 lb range. David


----------



## d-a (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice, but you showed the secret....the chum churn.

d-a


----------



## homey (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Guys looked like fun. I talked to you guys at the gas station during the Golden Isles Kingfish tourney and yall said you wanted to compare fish on Sat. which would've been the last day of the tourney. WELL....


----------



## SouthGa. (Aug 25, 2010)

homey said:


> Hey Guys looked like fun. I talked to you guys at the gas station during the Golden Isles Kingfish tourney and yall said you wanted to compare fish on Sat. which would've been the last day of the tourney. WELL....



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## SouthGa. (Aug 25, 2010)

homey said:


> Hey Guys looked like fun. I talked to you guys at the gas station during the Golden Isles Kingfish tourney and yall said you wanted to compare fish on Sat. which would've been the last day of the tourney. WELL....



You must have been talking to Capt. Neil, me and my brother do not fish king tournaments. Anyway congrats to the A-Team on back to back tourney wins. Awesome job guys.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice fish. It's even better when they come from a new ledge. Did the aj put up a decent fight? Lol!


----------



## SouthGa. (Aug 26, 2010)

grouper throat said:


> Nice fish. It's even better when they come from a new ledge. Did the aj put up a decent fight? Lol!



I agree on the new ledge, less fishing pressure. That ole donkey pulled like a mule, the week before we played with em until my crew throwed in the towel. lol  I have some decent video footage I would like to share if I could figure out how to post the darn thing.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGa. said:


> I agree on the new ledge, less fishing pressure. That ole donkey pulled like a mule, the week before we played with em until my crew throwed in the towel. lol  I have some decent video footage I would like to share if I could figure out how to post the darn thing.


Upload it to photobucket or youtube and post  the photobucket link here or to the embed the video here through youtube someone else will have to chime in and help.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Aug 26, 2010)

create a youtube account and upload the video. Once it's uploaded, look below the video and you will see where to click "embed". Click that and copy the code, then paste it into your post. It will show up as code until you click "post" and from then on it will show up as video.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Aug 26, 2010)

and by the way... NICE FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenMoore (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice catch David. Did you and John go yesterday?


----------



## SouthGa. (Aug 31, 2010)

BenMoore said:


> Nice catch David. Did you and John go yesterday?



Hey Benji whats up, weather was not good to go offshore. Maybe hurricane earl will be gone by weekend. You need to go with us sometime.


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice fish, to say the least!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## BenMoore (Aug 31, 2010)

Look forward to it David. Uncle Noaa says 2ft or less on saturday. Could change tho, It usualy does. lol


----------

